# Single serving fatties 3 ways



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2014)

Niece and nephews coming for dinner and I thought they'd love these.  Going single serving because it's being served for dinner.  

First one is a bacon cheeseburger fatty .  About 1/3 pound each with some Montreal seasoning in the ground beef.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 8, 2014





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/294440/width/350/height/

[GALLERY="media, 294441"][/GALLERY]

The second will be italian turkey sausage stuffed with provolone, pepperoni, and roasted the red peppers  and the third will be venison (80/20 ground with bacon) suffed with carmalized onions and pepper jack cheese.  

Plenty of qview on the way!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2014)

Off to a good start! Looks great!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok... The turkey sausage fatty didn't work out so well... Maybe it was the grind of the sausage but even with breadcrumbs and egg mixed in, it wouldn't roll.  So it turned into a meatloaf instead!  Has pepperoni, asiago, provolone, mozzarella, and roasted red peppers.  













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 9, 2014






Forgot to take a picture of the venison fatties but those were stuffed with pepperjack and caramelized onions.  I will be back to post all the results.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, it was a great success!  The kids loved it and so did I.  My wife is not much of a bacon fan (still not sure how are marriage has survived) but she really loved the meatloaf.  

Unfortunately I forgot to take pics of the finished meatloaf because the kids were getting hungry.  the meatloaf had the following in it:
Sweet Italian turkey sausage, roasted red peppers, provolone, asiago, mozzarella, turkey pepperoni, eggs and breadcrumbs.  Tasted just like a stromboli just meatier! 

And below are some pics of the bacon cheeseburger fatties and the venison fatties with pepperjack and caramelized onions.  Venison has the toothpicks in it.








[/IMG]

The last shot says it all.  Of course the two left were venison fatties because the kids and my wife wouldn't eat them.  Gotta give them credit.  They all tried a piece! Thanks for looking.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmm... Not sure if the pics posted... Ill try it again..













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 9, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 9, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 9, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 9, 2014


----------



## dougmays (Mar 10, 2014)

man those looks good! Bacon cheese burger mmmmmm!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks!  Definitely gonna smoke up some of these next time I have a party. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## dougmays (Mar 11, 2014)

i like the idea of a single serving fatty, i've only done big ones to share


----------

